# Mating Green Terrors



## Tex915 (Nov 20, 2008)

So I've got two Green Terrors in a tank, one is a confirmed male from the store, and the other is unknown. Till today, I had the two in seperate tanks, and now that I've combined them, they keep swimming together, and the larger of the two (the male), will occasionally shake his entire body at the other Green Terror. It's as if the male is having siezures lol.

So,

What are the signs of mating? What exactly does this "shaking" mean?

They have not snipped at each other at all..


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

From what you are describing... it sounds like your larger male is trying to impress (flirting with) your smaller (probable) female...

If she accepts his interest there is a good chance they will get pretty rough with each other prior to spawning. It's always a **** shoot as to how far to let them go... but I usually let them go all the way...


----------



## Tex915 (Nov 20, 2008)

So the two green terrors are the only ones in the tank, 55 gal.

The smaller GT is getting his/her tail whipped! Seriously getting a broklyn beat down!

What is going on? Any ideas?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Definitely sounds kinda mating-esque.... how big are they? Any lip locking?

-Ryan


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like courting to me. With that said though there is a pretty fine line sometimes between fighting and the other thing that starts with F. From what your describing though it sounds like the possible female has spurned the male and he's not taking no for an answer. I'd seperate them with a divider, or to different tanks for now and let the smaller one heal up.


----------



## Tex915 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea the smaller female has litterally had her scales torn off and her tail fin chewed..

Where can I get a divider?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Yikes!

If you get some of the "egg crate" material from a big box store, you can cut to fit and divide the tank.

-Ryan


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

If it's a common size tank ( 55, 75, 90,ect ) your LFS should have one . If they don't then I'd get a egg crate panel (it's normally in the lighting section) from a lowes or home depot type store and cut it to fit the tank. Costs $10-15 and is a bit cheaper than ones from the LFS. Just dont forget to get something to hold it in place, I use little plastic finger clamps.


----------

